

Vote for your interests. Vote scientifically. - qqsusu
http://rethinkdc.org
RethinkDC.org is developing math models and tools to help voters identifying/expressing their political concerns and potential satisfaction with candidates in an entertaining yet intuitive way. We call it "vote scientifically". Check it out today!
======
creamyhorror
Great idea and neat execution. If the site provided even more politicians'
stances, it would be useful for state elections too.

Another thing to potentially offer would be the ability to weight each issue,
like "I don't care about this at all" to "This is a crucial issue".

~~~
qqsusu
Thank you creamyhorror. State elections are next step - right now constrained
by resources. Also regarding the weight, there is a "How important is this
issue to you?" selection under each question, right now default to 5/10. I
guess it might need to be made more intuitive.

